# [email protected] stole frags bunnies!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I went in today, minding my own business and i saw a pair of huuuuuuuuuuuuuge white bunnies with blue eyes staring up at me 

They were sooooooooo adorable and i want them...

Frags.. are you missing them???  

Oh and i may have been a bit naughty too and reserved a couple of things 

:blushing: :blushing:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I went in today, minding my own business and i saw a pair of huuuuuuuuuuuuuge white bunnies with blue eyes staring up at me
> 
> They were sooooooooo adorable and i want them...
> 
> ...


what have u done?   x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well i went in [email protected] after getting a little bit drunk in sainsburys..

I saw these verrrrrry cute baby nethies and just had to reserve them

One of them is pure white with pink/red eyes and the other is...

Well i can remember what colour the other is ut:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hahahaha how can u get drunk in sainsburys?!  
Are you going to have them? or are u going to have to make a phone call saying uve re-thought the idea? lol x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well they had these samples of vodka...

need i say more??


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh boy!! Some one needs a little help me thinks!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

haha! Sainsburys is near the student villages round huddersfield so i think if they offered free samples of vodka they'd have students racing trolleys ....... i think they do that anyway tbh lol x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Black!!!

With white socks!

And a white strpie on his head!!!

I remember now


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Black!!!
> 
> With white socks!
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:
x


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

are all [email protected] near sainsburys!? haha the 2 nearest me are..


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh no please dont tell me you are buying bunnies from pets at home


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

aww they sound gorgeous!! there is a big bunny in out [email protected] and he looks miserable in the adoption bit ......


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh no please dont tell me you are buying bunnies from pets at home


No, i have gone in today and told them i changed my mind 

They must be more stupid then i thought letting a drunken person reserve a rabbit


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> No, i have gone in today and told them i changed my mind
> 
> They must be more stupid then i thought letting a drunken person reserve a rabbit


Oh!!! yeh now when you put it like that, thats scary!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lol nope my buns are still here  wonder what breed they are? 

pmsl @ getting drunk in sainsburys!! i did this once in a store near us


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> lol nope my buns are still here  wonder what breed they are?
> 
> pmsl @ getting drunk in sainsburys!! i did this once in a store near us


hahaha well reserving the buns wasnt the only thing i did... :blushing:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/67765-my-drunken-state-afternoon-i.html


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha well reserving the buns wasnt the only thing i did... :blushing:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/67765-my-drunken-state-afternoon-i.html


Oh ohhhh what did you do?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You little monkey!!!!!! lol


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> No, i have gone in today and told them i changed my mind
> 
> They must be more stupid then i thought letting a drunken person reserve a rabbit


Aww blesss... oops!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> are all [email protected] near sainsburys!? haha the 2 nearest me are..


No.... our is opposite Tesco


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahaha well reserving the buns wasnt the only thing i did... :blushing:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/67765-my-drunken-state-afternoon-i.html


ha ha!! you plonka!!

I have to walk past the samples as I'm a lightweight... how many did you actually have?!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

haha!!! thats pretty bad! I would be awful in sainsburys after a few slurps I'd have a whole trolley full of chocolate and doritos and wine. I can understand why you went for the bunnys I would have no slef control. i have to avoid pets at home as it is, mainly because I'd come out with a car load of furies and because I dont agree with buying stuff from pet shops that sell pets If I can help it. 
:idea: some genius at sainsburys must've thought there customers will spend more after a unit or 2.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> ha ha!! you plonka!!
> 
> I have to walk past the samples as I'm a lightweight... how many did you actually have?!


lets just say i had a "few"


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> lets just say i had a "few"


PMSL!!!! bad girl :nono:


----------

